# Colnago "endurance" frame



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

Does anyone know what model Colnago would be their "endurance" frame? Like a Specialized Roubaix, etc. I'm thinking they really don't have one.....Thanks.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

gregario said:


> Does anyone know what model Colnago would be their "endurance" frame? Like a Specialized Roubaix, etc. I'm thinking they really don't have one.....Thanks.


If you're not in the market for a Master, or a carbon 'c' series Colnago (latest is the C-64), then just save your money and buy a Giant endurance frame because Giant makes all Colnagos save those two these days.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

gregario said:


> Does anyone know what model Colnago would be their "endurance" frame? Like a Specialized Roubaix, etc. I'm thinking they really don't have one.....Thanks.


C64 has 2 different geometries. Sloping and high. High is short reach with high stack which makes it "endurance".
They had 3rd geometry before...traditional, but it is not offered offered any more.
If you can't fit in sloping or high you can always go with custom geometry. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

